# gto bumper



## #smallville (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a GTO bumper. Can anyone tell me what year it is?:confused


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

The 04-06 stock front bumpers are (or should be) all the same


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll move this to the classic section.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

1970.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The angle shows its in good shape.


----------



## #smallville (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it worth anything?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, I have seen the bumper for 1968-69 in similar condition (and they are of the same endura material) go from low $300 to $1,000+). I am guessing that in the current apparent condition, this is likely to be worth around $400-$600+ (depending on your local market).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on the value. All day long.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree Good picture! and that piece appears to be in fantastic shape.





Any 70 owner would jump on that for $400-600.


----------

